# Ref; Some Late Night Pies..



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 15, 2018)

I'll just link my google albums for it but my aunt brought over some blackberries they picked on their property. I couldn't find my buttermilk pie crust recipe so we just grabbed some pie crusts from the store and I finally got around to making the blackberry pie. Course I had an extra pie crust..so..I had to go and make a Chess Pie.

Now I love southern food, lived down south for a while, but I'm by no means an expert on all the things down there. Now as I learned it, Chess Pie is named as such because 'It's Just Pie' can come out 'Chess Pie'. If you add pecans and adjust the ratio of the filling, it's pecan pie. Mine has buttermilk in it. It's a sweet pie; great with coffee. I like to add a dashing of cinnamon over mine before eating it.

As for blackberry pie..well. Nothing special there.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nuAy4vD5Rbf2mZheA

*I use deepsouthdish.com's chess pie recipe for any one curious*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 15, 2018)

Good looking pies Tom.  I love blackberry pie but they don't seem to grow around here.
I'm off now to check out that chess pie.
Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 15, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good looking pies Tom.  I love blackberry pie but they don't seem to grow around here.
> I'm off now to check out that chess pie.
> Gary


It's an odd thing to be certain; best eaten after a trip to the fridge to get her cold in my mind. That pie is already gone here..I only got one piece of it! Gotta think about making another!


----------

